# My 4 month old Wheaten pup sleeps all day and all night when home alone with me.



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

First I should point out that when we go the the dog park, puppy kindergarten, Pet-smart, or anyplace else with people or dogs, she is just a bundle of happy love, wanting to see everyone, play with every dog, and just out cute every thing alive. She even loves the vet.

At my sister house (we spend about 5 days a month there) she plays with their adult Wheaten endlessly, swims in the lake, plays with the kids, almost non stop.

She gets tons of dog, child, and adult socialization almost every day at the dog park, puppy-k and the 5 or so short walks around my apartment complex each day. Kids adore her and she adores them.

When she is home alone with me, she sleeps (or at least snoozes) almost the entire day. No chewing, no biting, just flat on her back usually with her feet in the air. He main activity seems to be stretching and yawning. 

I work from home so theirs not a lot of coming/going. I also don't have many visitors because I am new to the area. There are tons of toys of all kinds.

As long as I sure she's happy this is actually a blessing. Could all this sleeping be contentment? Depression? Is it normal?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Didn't you know that the second best thing puppies do is sleep. The first is play. They do their best growing when they sleep. Sounds like she's a very busy little girl and needs her 'down' time. 

Sounds to me like she's fine.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

It sounds like you give her a great deal of stimulation and interaction outside of the home so she is pry pooped. Plus puppies sleep alot. Growing up is tiring!


----------



## kaykay (Apr 9, 2007)

All I can say is I wish my pup would love to sleep!


----------



## settermom (May 27, 2007)

Not to worry, your Wheatie girl is showing perfectly normal behavior, for her age. It's really good that she is getting out and about as much as she is. Wheatens NEED to keep their minds as well as their bodies busy, and keeping her socialized will go a very long way in influencing her adult behavior. Don't worry about the amount she sleeps, Wheatens will go and go and go like the everready bunny then PLOP! Sounds like you are doing a good job giving your girl a good life, Most Wheatens that end up in shelters are there because their former owners did'nt think about what high energy puppies they can be.Thats how I got my boy, Cubby. He's five tomorrow, and he was a real H-ll Raiser as apuppy. His former people could not handle all hat energy, so off to the shelter he went, at nine months. Six days later he was home with me,.....
Oh Yea, when a Wheatie sleeps with all four in the air, they are feeling very secure, all is right with there world. So enjoy your girl, and be glad for the down time....


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. She my first dog (I'm 52) and I'm trying to be a great dad to my Molly.
Some pics of Her Cuteness (and big brother Ray): 

My work desktop background:




This is how she spends much of her day at home:




So fierce! Note Ray's fancy Wheaten cut - NOT! :




Rays best friend Maggie:


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Aw she's so cute! So are the big brother and his friend.  I almost got a wheaten but ended up with a poodle instead. Can't say I'm dissippointed but those wheatens deff are cuties!


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

xoxluvablexox said:


> Aw she's so cute! So are the big brother and his friend.  I almost got a wheaten but ended up with a poodle instead. Can't say I'm dissippointed but those wheatens deff are cuties!


Thanks - I'm glad you see the pics. All I see is little red X's. Thumbnails showed fine on the preview page.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It just means your boring! Btw, my Elsa is sleeping on the floor behind me as I type...I guess I'm boring too, lol. Of course I'm kidding. Lots of sleep is normal for an active and comfortable dog.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Cute pupper! 

I'd just like to say, injoy her sleeping all day while you can! lol Chloe is starting to be a bit more active, and I wish she'd just go back to sleeping all day long. lol


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Cute pup! You are doing great. I commend you on being an awesome dog owner---providing her with all the stimulation she needs---particularly since you are a first-time dog owner. There is nothing wrong with sleeping a lot! Mine does, too! And he likes to sleep on his back with his feet in the air. PLUS he snores a lot.


----------



## RufusRockz (Apr 8, 2007)

My pup is pretty much the same. She mostly sleeps in the house now, apart from the odd little chew on a toy while she's lazing around lol. She's a beagle too and is so well behaved in the house!! Everyone I meet keeps telling me 'oo bet she's a lot of trouble' etc. but I have to say *touch wood* she's great.


----------

